# Copper Cookware



## akmike (Jan 4, 2005)

Is any one familiar with Hammersmith Cookware 
Their prices seem very reasonable. They are the last USA made copper cookware. I would appreciate any comments. I decided I could put up with tinned rather than stainless steel interior.


----------



## coffee4you2 (May 5, 2004)

Hi

I'm Belgian...

I just posted a thread on a special offer I have because my warehouse service in San Francisco is cancelled.

Therefor the price is exceptional!

Consider this fixed price offer in my eBayStore :
http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI...tem=4311137885

in combination with this auction :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=4353309137

Besides that there is lots of usefull info about copper cookware.

Hope you are happy to read this.
..
Patrick
www.coffee4you.com


----------



## coffee4you2 (May 5, 2004)

I experienced both, tinned and stainless steel lining. On the long run SS is really preferable. What if the tin is scratched away?

But also in the SS lining there is a difference. MAUVIEL and BOURGEAT are glued together. FALK is an intramolecular connexion.

Good Luck with your choice!
..
Patrick
www.coffee4you.com


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

What do you mean by glued? Tell me about the adhesive used in Mauviel. I teach chemistry and I'd certainly like to know about this.

I prefer stainless lined copper cookware since tin lasts - in a professional setting - about a year. Ain't worth the hassel to have it retinned. Or are you simply marketing your own store?


----------



## coffee4you2 (May 5, 2004)

FALK uses a pressure of 850 ton/cm² to interconnect the stainless steel sheet with the copper. This happens intermolecular. Therefor FALK gives a lifetime warantee on the connexion between the layers.
This is in fact a patent of FALK. There are in Europe only 2 plants that make those bi-metal sheets.

MAUVIEL and BOURGEAT use a low pressure to join the stainless layer and the copper, as used in most plants for forming sheets. Therefor they need to put an adhesive between the layers.
Air can be included between the layers and in extreme conditions this can cause them to disconnect.
It may also be the cause of "cold" spots, causing preferential areas for sticking.
They do not give a lifetime warrantee on the connexion of the layers.

Now this is certainly not of that much importance if the equipment is used in normal conditions. But extreme conditions may happen to occur in a kitchen, even not professional.

Ask MAUVIEL or BOURGEAT about this. You won't get a decent answer...


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't try to sell anything. (This isn't your personal storefront, after all). Please respect this policy by not posting ads or trying to promote your business in our community. If you do want to contact others regarding services, please e-mail them directly. 


Drop the ebay links , Enough said !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! :chef:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, dumb question...

I understood that copper was toxic. Other than in the form of bowls to whip solid peaks in egg whites that there isn't another good modern use for copper to contact food (unless you also like to make apple butter). I do know that most salts that form from copper are classed as neurotoxins....

Or, are y'all talking about something totally different?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I believe that copper sulfate is administered to bovine animals to combat or prevent anthrax


----------



## coffee4you2 (May 5, 2004)

Sorry but to disturb you but I just thought that someone could possibly be very happy with this proposal in your community.
Please don't consider this as SPAM but a nice and very excpetional deal.
I know this is delicate but I really mean it good. Don't start to cry now


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, did some research and:

Copper Sulfate is toxic in large doses, but such doses rarely occure because even small doses causes vomiting. It is VERY toxic to shell fish. It is used comercially as a fungiside.

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles...lfate-ext.html

As to the metal Copper, it seems relativly non-toxic (thats relativly):

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp132.html

And, finally, a good all round listing of metals and their toxic effects (further research needs to be done on each. This list is only a guidline. It does give a good quick punch answer on what each metal does and in what quantity)

http://www.cpp.org.pk/articles/metal_toxicology.html

As I said, though, I may have missed the point of this thread. I am unsure if you mean copper (solid) cookware or copper LINED FILLED RINGED RIDGED stainless steel cookware?


----------

